# D&D Group Looking for Players in the West Chicago Suburbs



## LordVyreth (Jul 25, 2007)

I posted this before, but it's been a while and I wanted to try this again.  I'm currently hosting a 3.5 D&D game in the suburb of Batavia, located just south of Geneva and north of Aurora.  We don't have a very difficult time schedule; we usually game from 2-6 pm every other Saturday.  The game uses standard 3.5 rules with just a few house rules, takes place in a home-brewed setting, and has a mix of role-playing and combat encounters.  If interested, send an email to my regular address of Josephbarder@gmail.com, or just reply and include an email address, and I can give you any further information you may want.


----------



## LordVyreth (Jan 8, 2008)

Just bumping the thread for now.  I managed to find a couple new players at the time, but unfortunately schedules have changed and I have to look once again.


----------

